# Gildengründung schwerer als gedacht :-(



## Wiesel1982 (19. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Mein Ziel ist eine Gilde zu gründen und danach meine 11 neuen Chars auf diesem Server zu leveln und nebenbei ein bisschen von den Boni profitieren.
Bin ein männlicher Spieler mit Full-Time-Job und möchte keinerlei Verpflichtungen in einer anderen Gilde haben.
Das ganze hat auf einem anderen Server auf Ally-Seite ganz gut funktioniert. 
Allerdings auf Hordeseite (Server Blackhand) bekomme ich einfach keine Unterschriften ohne Taschengold (was ich natürlich nicht besitze, da die Chars alle neu sind).
Daher meine Bitte: Helft mir und gebt mir doch die 4 Unterschriften, die ich brauche. Tut doch nicht weh und dauert keine 5 Minuten.
Also...wer so nett ist und mir helfen möchte: erstellt einen Orc auf Blackhand, ich stehe dann genau neben euch: Fradelon, ein Orc-Krieger.

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe und einen schönen Abend euch allen!


----------



## Wiesel1982 (19. März 2013)

Wooooooow, danke danke danke an die Buffed-Community...eine halbe Stunde und alles ist erledigt.
Vielen Dank an alle, die unterschrieben haben und auch an die, die es noch wollten :-).


----------



## zoizz (19. März 2013)

Hossa, wir können auch nett.
Und auch danke an dich: mit deinem 2. beitrag hier bittest du um eine Leistung und nachdem sie von freundlichen Menschen erbracht wurde, wird sich sogar anständig bedankt 


 Im nachhinein wundere ich mich ein bissl über mich selbst, dass ich mich über so eine Geste schon freue ....


----------

